# eMails von Outlook Expr zu Thunderbird



## Crai (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

will von Outlook Express unter Windows auf Thunderbird auf meinem neuen Linux-System umsteigen.
Nur finde ich keinen Weg meine Outlook Express eMail-Ordner in Thunderbird zu importieren.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Grüße,
 Crai


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Du solltest eigentlich alle dein Emails in Outlook exportieren können (am besten ins mbox Format) so das du es mit  Thunderbird unter Linux wieder einlesen kannst.

Hier gibt's eine Erweiterung zum komfortablen Importieren von mbox Dateien: http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/erweitern/erweiterungen/mboximport/

Gruß


----------



## Crai (10. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank!  
Hat besonders durch diese Erweiterung sehr gut geklappt!

Damit kann ich wieder einen Haken  in meiner ToDo-Liste "Von windows to Linux" machen.   

CU
 Crai


----------

